# Darn coyote!



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

Was up on the hill putting in a couple hundred feet of watermellon seed Sat. Black Lab at my feet and the beagle doing his thing chasing bunnies down in the valley a hundred yards away. Suddenly he lets out a painful sounding high ball like I've never heard. Took me and the lab a second or two to realize he's getting choked down so we take off like a shot.... Get down there and he's balled up in a green brier patch so thick I can't even see in. No pistol, rifle...nothing but the lab and my boots. Lab flies in there growling to beat the band and the only sound I hear is a solid bone crunching....beagle comes flying out of there like a shot and I call the lab back. When she pops out her muzzle is covered with "something else's" blood. Check her over and she is fine so we start looking for the beagle. Find him huddled up about 500yds toward the house. Got a nasty puncture would on his thigh, pierced ears and some bite wounds on his head...looks like his collar kept the critter from getting a good bite around his neck but he does have a perfect set of puncture wounds on the top of his neck so it was close. He laid up Sunday but today he was his normal happy self although he stayed a little closer to the tractor..... I figure if it was another dog I would have heard growling,snarling but since it got in,did it's business and got out without making a sound it had to be a yote. Life in the country but I won't leave the pistol at home from now on.


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

Glad to hear your beagle is ok - I am just getting used to the idea that coyotes are here now and I dont like it a bit - hearing that theyd go after a full grown beagle doesnt help my liking it a bit. I hope you keep your pets up on their rabies shots. Down this way a rabid fox attacked and bit 3 people in one incident about a month back. One of them was able to get a gun and shoot it and sure enough it tested positive for rabies.


----------



## gunseller (Feb 20, 2010)

Coyotes do kill anything they deem as competion for their food supply, fox dogs etc. Coyotes do not ususlly take on a dog by themselves but a pair will take on most dogs and win. Without out seeing the coyote I would not rule out another dog. Dogs do not always make noise when they attack.
Steve


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

There was probably a den in that briar patch that the coyote was protecting.


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

I'd not let those bite punctures go w/o antibiotics, and immediately. If there's scheduling and expense issues for a vet appointment, which I'd say you do need, maybe a feed store or vet supply outfit could recommend and sell you antibiotics at a proper dose for the dog's body weight. Might need to start with an injectable, too, and that'd be better done by a professional. A year or so back, a neighbor here had a bobcat go after a mostly indoor pet cat *inside* their house, entering by an exterior door they'd left open during the day. He thought a couple of punctures didn't look very serious but the kitty died three days later when the vet visit was too late to stop the raging infection. I've heard another mention of a cat nearly dying when the owners forgot to mention it'd been carried away a small distance by an owl and took it to their vet later when it became "sick."


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Puncture wounds can also get tetanus. The rusty nail thing is just a myth. Any puncture is dangerous.

Glad he survived.


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

so if your dog had a good nose and that was the thickest stuff around, then I am betting there was a den with whelps in it, someone was defending.



fishhead said:


> Puncture wounds can also get tetanus. The rusty nail thing is just a myth. Any puncture is dangerous.
> 
> Glad he survived.


----------

